# Uk national insurance while in dubai



## Danbirch28 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi there I am coming out to live and work in Dubai in 2 weeks

The last thing I need to sort out is my tax etc

Will I still have to make national insurance contributions?!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You can fill in a P86 (I think) form which basically says you are going to be a resident abroad and will have nothing in the UK earning you money. They will then stop bugging you for self-assessment tax return forms.


----------



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

There is also the facility to voluntarily pay class II national insurance. You should do this if you want to retain your rights to uk state benefits and also to safeguard the minimum number of working years required for state pension entitlement. Depending on your age this may be important. Also remember that your liability for UK income tax does not stop just because you leave the country. Look up the HMRC website for details...


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Clarify the voluntary class II contributions - when my husband went abroad and was told to pay these contributions he did. then when we came back and tried to claim job seekers allowance he was told he had been paying the wrong contribution! and wasn't eligible for job seekers allowance.
He is working in DXB now and is considered resident abroad. A few months ago he got a letter asking if he wants to top up his contributions - so maybe wait for this letter if you want to still contribute.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're under the age of 40, it's extremely unlikely that you'll get a state pension when you retire anyway.


----------

